# multi-bureau



## declik (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, étant nouveau sur ce site, j'espère être dans la bonne section. 
Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel ou d'une modification permettant d'avoir plusieurs bureau en même temps. Je m'explique, je veux pas simplement utiliser la fonction spaces qui permet de créer serte différents bureaux mais qui ne différent seulement des fenêtres que l'on y ouvre. Je veux pouvoir par exemple me créer trois bureaux différents qui sont toujours existants, l'un serait celui de "tous les jours", un sur le quel il y aurait mes dossiers concernant les film les musiques ... et un troisième où je puisse disposer mes logiciel (comme traitement video/ son/ onyx...)
Ils seront alors trois bureaux indépendant en eux. 
merci d'avance.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2010)

HyperSpace
Ah non, je réalise que tu veux des dossiers dans chaque espace... Là c'est plus compliqué...
Plusieurs sessions ?


*Note du modo* : en tout cas, déjà "autre forum", ce qui modifie les fonctions système, c'est pas dans "Applications", mais dans "Customisation" !


----------



## declik (4 Novembre 2010)

c'est vrai que je n'y avais pas pensé ça peut être une solution de dernier recoure. Mais si je me tourne vers ceci les dossiers et documents peuvent être partagé par les  sessions?

EDIT:seul la question de base reste sans réponse car je viens de me balader sur le forum et découvert les choses qui m'intéressaient concernant les sessions.


----------

